# Watching any content (recorded TV, Netflix, etc) halts after ~10 secs & returns to My Shows



## sbird (Sep 21, 2007)

Bolt+ just started doing this in the past two weeks...

Select content from My Shows, begin watching, all is well.

About 10-20 seconds into the content, playback halts, and screen returns to My Shows screen.

Re-select show, progress bar shows still at start, hit Play and show plays completely as expected.

Anybody else seeing this? I have the no LEDs after power up issue so am hesitant to power cycle.

I couldn't find anything searching the forum.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

By any chance, do you transfer content from your PC to your Bolt and, if so, do they have separate metadata files associated with them?


----------

